# Wireless card BROADCOM BCM43142 Problem



## brian89

Wireless card BROADCOM BCM43142

Slow Speeds on Windows 10 x64

Please help me fix it up.


----------



## etaf

can you give a little more detail

Do other PCs on the router get a good speed ?
what do you mean by slow

if you connect the PC to the router using a cable are the speeds OK

lets see the results from 
www.speedtest.net
www.pingtest.net


----------



## brian89

On my mums old laptop is fine, after upgrading on my pc from windows 8.1 to windows 10 wireless speed is slower 

I don't like using Ethernet cable, my house is big, i don't want very long cables all over my house.

On mums laptop is 2.8Mbps her laptop is 802.11 n wireless card

On My PC is around 1.5Mbps and my wireless card is 802.11 bgn










what i find weird is showing upload speed higher then the download lol


----------



## etaf

> I don't like using Ethernet cable, my house is big, i don't want very long cables all over my house.


 i was suggesting as a test - not a perminant solution
just to see if it also occurs on a cable and a wireless connection


> On mums laptop is 2.8Mbps her laptop is 802.11 n wireless card
> 
> On My PC is around 1.5Mbps and my wireless card is 802.11 bgn


So its NOT ok on your mums PC
I would expect a much higher download speed to upload 
lets assume 30Mp/s 
and mum only gets 3

why are you quoting 10 factor different ?

why are you quoting 1.5Mbps and showing 10?

What speed should you be getting from the ISP

I will need to lookup the router manual whats the make and model of the modem/router - But there maybe a status page in the configuration pages which has the speed at the router
have a look and see what that says


----------



## brian89

No it's good on my mums laptop our isp connection is 25Mbps/5Mbps our Download speed is around 2.5Mbps sometimes more

and on my pc which i am on now is showing 1.5Mbps on ozspeedtest.com i don't really like you speedtest.net

anyways before upgrading to windows 10 was good, now i am using windows 10 on my pc not so good, and sometimes some drops outs 

My Modem Router is Netgear DGND4000

i know i am not the only 1 having problems with wireless speed on windows 10

I did many times restore the driver to old driver from hp recovery manager but doesn't do much, i did updates from hp site, still same problem 

If u can't help me, i talk to hp about it.


----------



## etaf

> No it's good on my mums laptop our isp connection is 25Mbps/5Mbps our Download speed is around 2.5Mbps sometimes more


 sorry I dont understand 
2.5 is 10x slower than 25

Lets see a speedtest from your Mums PC and also from yours 
make sure we know which is which



> I don't like using Ethernet cable, my house is big, i don't want very long cables all over my house.


 As i said this is for a test - please can you try a cable as a test

if you are expecting 25Mbps and you get anything above 20Mbps (80%) then thats OK


----------



## flavallee

> I did many times restore the driver to old driver from hp recovery manager
> i did updates from hp site


I'm going to assume that's a HP/Compaq brand laptop.
Can you advise us what model name and model it is?
Can you advise us what the part/product number(P/N) on it is?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brian89

@etaf I said 25Mbps connection speed and i meant to get download speed around 3.1Mbps but i was getting before 2.8Mbps

there is a difference between connection and download speed lol

It's a
*HP Pavilion All-in-One - 27-n013a*

*Product No: M1R40AA#ABG*


----------



## flavallee

> It's a
> *HP Pavilion All-in-One - 27-n013a*
> 
> *Product No: M1R40AA#ABG*


You have a *HP Pavilion 27-n013a TouchSmart All-In-One Desktop PC*.
It was introduced in July 2015 in Australia and New Zealand and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
It has a Broadcom BCM43xx series wireless card.
It has an updated driver (sp72627.exe) which provides improved performance when the computer is connected to a wireless network.
The driver version appears to be 6.223.215.21 and was released in August 2015.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brian89

I did the latest driver update from hp site, which doesn't not make improved performance


----------



## flavallee

Oops! I forgot you're running Windows 10 64-bit and not Windows 8.1 64-bit in that computer.
The Windows 10 driver file name is *sp71994.exe* and is also version 6.223.215.21.

If your house is large, there may be a distance issue and/or an electronic device interference issue that's contributing to the low wireless speeds.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brian89

lol i said above it's started to happen after windows 10 update, so it's not the distance issue or an electronic device interference, i am in my bedroom and next to the garage, the modem router is in the garage, and my mum uses her laptop which is in the lounge room, from garage to lounge room is about 30m works fine at fast speeds, just slower on my hp all in one pc 27 inch, i seen on hp forums that other people having same issues, i did just test with ethernet its good, but i don't have long ethernet cables and i want to get this https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers...s-1005a-5-port-gigabit-desktop-switch/427439/ and plug this to my computer with ethernet cable


----------



## etaf

> i did just test with ethernet its good,


 so that works OK - can you test again and show the results of a 
www.speedtest.net and also www.pingtest.net 
with the cable 
and then repeat with the wireless 
also lets see an xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://go.pardot.com/l/66982/2015-01-26/2361i
enter you details
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below
Do *NOT* use any of the download managers offered - Cnet , just use the direct link below - and click on the download button
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Network-Monitoring/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector.shtml
http://download.cnet.com/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector/3000-18508_4-75758254.html

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
Stand alone version of.net framework http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=42642
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8 & 10*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool 
(From the Windows 8 Start Screen, or windows 10 Search, type "snip" and press enter)
(From windows 10 - All Apps>Windows Accessories>Snipping Tool 
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## brian89

I did try everything to fix this, i did online chat with hp, they meant to email or call me to make appointment for a technician to come to my house to either fix the the wifi or replace the wifi card  i hope they give me the latest one 802.11 ac, would this give me ac on my pc if i got this https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers.../netgear-ac1200-wi-fi-usb-3-0-adaptor/648217/ will this make my pc wireless ac ? and even my router is only

IEEE® 802.11 b/g/n 2.4 GHz
IEEE 802.11 a/n 5 GHz


----------



## etaf

Are you paying extra for HP Support , normally its a return to depot support and they do not send out engineers - so thats a good service 
I know Fujitsu offers next day onsite support as standard - But did not think HP did 
Also if upgraded from the original operating system to windows 10 - they also say that the warranty is nolonger valid and the PC is returned to the orginal OS 
And also refer you back to the Retailer purchased from - had this a few times with HP All-in-1 ,

so you have a result, I will need to see if HP offer onsite support as standard in UK on All-in-1s as I have stopped recommending HP because of the warranty issues - unless purchase via JohnLewis who provide a really good warranty service (and offer 2 or 3 years as standard - but RTD)

excellent result


----------



## brian89

lol HP told me they will come to my house to replace it for free, i hope thats true, i hope they won't charge me after they finished  i an't in the uk, i am in australia, can you please answer about the usb wireless ac thing, will that work on my computer as an wireless adapter and as a modem router i have no idea how that works.


----------



## etaf

AC is just a different rating for the wireless card - uses the 5ghz range rather than the 2.4Ghz
to work at AC the adapter would need a router thats also AC rated

otherwise it will be backward compatible to N or G

I have no experience with AC - so just going by a search

http://www.techradar.com/news/networking/wi-fi/802-11ac-what-you-need-to-know-1059194
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/160837-what-is-802-11ac-and-how-much-faster-than-802-11n-is-it


----------



## brian89

but the jbhifi link i posted, can you use that adapter as a wireless card on a pc or laptop, yes or no?


----------



## etaf

> can you use that adapter as a wireless card on a pc or laptop, yes or no?


if all you want is a Yes or No
NO -

This is free advice and the tone of your responses do not sound quite as appreciative of this help


----------



## brian89

i was asking nicely, cause i asked above, u didn't really answer my question, i am very appreciative, don't put words in my mouth


----------



## brian89

I fixed it my self, all good now


----------



## lunarlander

Care to share how you fixed it ? So other people can come search for the solution.


----------



## brian89

ok, it was my wireless mouse Logitech

i tried another mouse, it went back to full speed 

i did google search also

comes up this

Logitech *mice* uses 2.4Ghz band, which is logical given that it's license free. However it clashes with 802.11 *WiFi* frequency bands. It is very possible to get *interference*.


----------



## lunarlander

Thanks Brian.


----------



## brian89

lol i can't believe i thought the whole time, it was windows 10 problem or wifi card, now i know what coursed the problem on my computer.










[`[*Test Results from Oz Broadband Speed Test*]`]
[(----------------------------------
Test run on [*05/01/2016*] @ [*05:28 PM*])]

[(Mirror: [*Optus*]
Data: [*29 MB*]
Test Time: [*10.01 secs*])]

[(Your line speed is [*24.62 Mbps*] (24615 kbps).
Your download speed is [*3.08 MB/s*] (3077 KB/s). )]


----------

